# Dallas - Fort Worth Area Vizsla Club



## rice8702

Ok, I have joined the Trinity Valley Vizsla club here in the Dallas Fort Worth area and we are having a blast. We all meet most weekends somewhere in the middle and have drinks and dinner. If there is anyone in the area that is interested in joining the Trinity Valley Vizsla Club just shoot me a message and I will get you the information. 

I will try to post some pictures soon.

We had a Vizsla fun day a few weeks ago where the older dogs got to participate in a snake bite clinic and all the dogs bobbed for hot dogs. What great people in the group and what fun we are all having.

We are also VERY close now to getting our AKC sanctioning. Once we do we will be holding our own field trials and hunt tests as well as confirmation shows.

Let me know if you are interested in joining.

Ray


----------



## DixiesMom

Hi Ray,

I'm a member too!! Was at the fun day, Reba wanted nothing to do with the bobbing for hot dogs, and I cried while they trained snake avoidance with her.

I have some pics of the dogs down at the clinic too.

Looking forward to the hunt tests!!

Julie


----------



## rice8702

Julie,

don't know if you remember but you recommend the club to me several months back here on the forum. We are having such a great time with the group.


----------



## DixiesMom

I do remember now. I really wish that I was closer so that I could even make the meetings. I do my best to get to the special events, but living so far away makes it tough. Glad that you are enjoying the group. There are alot of great people in the V world here in Texas, they're like a big family.


----------

